# The third annual .... How many contest.



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

As in how many cigars will I smoke at SH III. Getting old so probably less than in the past. But you never know.

Herf starts for me when I pick up Sean and Kait tomorow and ends when the last visitor leaves.

Tie breaker.... How many cigars Sam (Simplified) smokes at the herf.

Tie, tie breaker .... How many perch fillets Tom (Icehog3) eats Friday.

Tie, tie, tie breaker .... The time of day and day that the last visitor leaves the Shack.

The prize? 

1 - Shack herf shirt
1 - Club Stogie Havana cutter
and
Some cigars. Good ones.

Example answer:

DK - 12
Sam - 4
Hog - 38 
Redbaron - Sunday 1:43

One guess per day. Day = 12 midnight to 12 midnight.

See ya'll next week sometime.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

DK - 65
Sam - 30
Hog - 12
Trogdor - Sunday 5PM :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

DK: 39

Sam: 16

Hog: 27

Last visitor: Sean o' Bling Monday morning 11:30am


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> DK: 39
> 
> Sam: 16
> 
> ...


Sean doesn't count anymore as a "visitor".


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

DK - 25
Sam - 5
Hog - 10 
Hog - Sunday 2pm

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

DK - 11
Sam - 9
Hog - 4
Hog - Noon on Sunday


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

DK - 35
Sam - 8
Hog - 25
Sam Sunday 12:45am


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sean doesn't count anymore as a "visitor".


Well shucks, I thought I found a loophole! :r

Toddzilla Sunday 3pm


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> DK - 11
> Sam - 9
> *Hog - 4*
> Hog - Noon on Sunday


He don't know me so good, do he? :r

Last year I had at least 8 times that.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

DK - 33
Sam - 16
Hog - 28
Sam Sunday 6:17 PM


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

DK - 60

Sam - 20

Hog - 28

Hog - Sunday 2PM


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

DK - 39
Sam - 14
Hog - 29 
Old Sailor - Sunday 4pm


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

For what is is worth - I won this one last year - the prize was fantastic!!

BTW - Dave smoked 47 cigars!

I'll will be there this year - so, I'm not playing - I am already a winner!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Here goes...
DK- 24
Sam- 12
Tom-18
Freddy- 2:30 PM Sun.


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

DK - 39
Sam - 19
Hog - 42
Sam Sunday @ 3:17PM

Thanks for the contest!!! :ss


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

DK - 64
Sam - 48
Hog - 52
Sam Sunday at 4pm

have a great time y'all


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

What have I got to lose...

DK = 34 
Sam = 27
Hog = 17
Sam = 5:06 PM

Bonus = Vic in the Hammock by 1:15 PM Saturday


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

DK - 36
Sam - 28
Hog - 142
Hog - 4:15 pm
Thanks, have a great time!!:chk


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

DK - 41
Sam - 28
Hog - 12
Hog - Sunday at 8:15 pm


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

No, no, not by midnight thursday....  kidding of course...probably similar to what I said last year when I was fresh.



Darrell said:


> DK - 11
> Sam - 9
> Hog - 4
> Hog - Noon on Sunday


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

DK - 32
Sam - 23
Hog - 6 
Sam - Sunday 3:43


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

DK - 36
Sam - 24
Hog - 36
Pnoon - Sunday 7:30pm


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

DK - 43
Sam - 19
Hog - 29
Sam - Sunday 6:11 PM


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

DK -51
Sam - 21
Hogsy - 5
Sam - Sunday 2:04am


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

DK 41
Sam 25
Hog 21
Sam Sunday 4:15PM


Thanks, and have a great time!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

DK - 42
Sam - 12
Hog - 8 
Hog - Sunday 18:47


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

DK: 22

Sam: 18

Hog: 8

Last visitor: 2 : 27am

Thanks for the contest, Dave !!!!!!!!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

DK: 37

Sam: 25

Hog: 9

Last visitor: Sean 10:30 pm Sunday


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jjirons69 said:


> DK: 37
> 
> Sam: 25
> 
> ...





Da Klugs said:


> Sean doesn't count anymore as a "visitor".


My ability to eat perch will only be hindered by my consideration for making sure everyone else gets their fill too.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm not guessing, since i'll be there, but my advice to others is guess high - on all questions


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

DK - 39
Sam - 12
hog - 14
Dave (OldSailor) - Sunday 3:15pm


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

DK - 37
Sam - 17
Hog - 12
Hog - 3:45 pm


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DK - 46
Sam - 34
Tom - 31

Bruce - Sunday - 2:30pm


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

DK - 44
Sam - 17
Tom - 33
Jeremy - 4:44 PM

Thanks for the contest Dave !


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

DK - 27
Sam - 33
Hog - 39
Sam - Sunday 8:43 pm

Thanks for the contest........and ya'll have fun !!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

well, the anticipation is killing me? Awesome pics.

scottie


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

volfan said:


> well, the anticipation is killing me? Awesome pics.
> 
> scottie


Me too! Who won???!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The number is......

60

I'm pretty tired but congratulations to the winner.

(Someone needs to figure it out)


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations Richard (missed it by that much)

scottie


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> (Someone needs to figure it out)


Me:chk


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Put me down for 28 if it counts.:ss


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Richard...:tu

Did we get a perch count?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

FlyerFanX said:


> Congrats Richard...:tu
> 
> Did we get a perch count?


The fillets were much larger and battered with much more breading this year, so I think Tom only had...

15 or so. :r


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> The fillets were much larger and battered with much more breading this year, so I think Tom only had...
> 
> 15 or so. :r


perch....mmmm.....I cannot believe Dave got to 60. Friday night I was sufferring serious nicotine overdose symptoms......almost pulled a jeremy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I had 13 perch filets, as Todd said they were much bigger this year. When is became apparent I wasn't going to come close to last years count, I didn't eat enough to expand the beltline. I think the highest total after me was about 6, so you can imagine how big they were.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow !

60 cigars Dave......wow.

Thanks for the contest. You guys realy herfed it up that weekend. :ss


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I had 13 perch filets, as Todd said they were much bigger this year. When is became apparent I wasn't going to come close to last years count, I didn't eat enough to expand the beltline. I think the highest total after me was about 6, so you can imagine how big they were.


Actually, I think upon further review (late night in the kitchen), we determined the size of the filets were about the same, but with the breading the were fried together. So, I wouldn't want to guess at your actual number of "filets". But I ended the evening, with the late night chowdown at 8. Still not Icehog numbers, but I tried to keep it respectable.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> Wow !
> 
> 60 cigars Dave......wow.
> 
> Thanks for the contest. You guys realy herfed it up that weekend. :ss


talk about "in moderation"

For four days assuming 6 hours of sleep a night.. That is one cigar every 72 minutes.. Considering some take more than 72 minutes to smoke???

I would like to see a blood test done on you man...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

this thread must have gotten buried..cant believe the lack of participation in this contest..Great prize Dave..The shirts are awesome..Thanks again.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> this thread must have gotten buried..cant believe the lack of participation in this contest..Great prize Dave..The shirts are awesome..Thanks again.


Yeah, lots of guys missed out! 
Nice contest, Dave!
Congrats, Richard!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

drevim said:


> Actually, I think upon further review (late night in the kitchen), we determined the size of the filets were about the same, but with the breading the were fried together. So, I wouldn't want to guess at your actual number of "filets". But I ended the evening, with the late night chowdown at 8. Still not Icehog numbers, but I tried to keep it respectable.


Good job Ian, more than respectable! :tu

So my total might have been closer to 26? Man, what a hog! :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Wow !
> 
> 60 cigars Dave......wow.
> 
> Thanks for the contest. You guys realy herfed it up that weekend. :ss


Good call Rich!:tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Monday out it will be. Gotta pick up the shirt up at the shack and finally cover the boat and jet skis.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Monday out it will be. Gotta pick up the shirt up at the shack and finally cover the boat and jet skis.


OK so it was Wednesday. Out today Richard.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Got blown away today










Thanks agian Dave for the contest.

Wow..:tu:ss:tu

1997 Boli PC 
2000 Festval Mareva 
1998 Trini Fundi 
2002 Cohiba Sel Reserv
1985 RYJ Churchill

The great Shack T Shirt and a Club Stogie Cutter.

Thanks again Dave for the contest and I will definately enjoy the contest winnings. :tu:dr:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

all I have to say is wow


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A prize worthy of the contest indeed...Congrats Richard!


----------

